# Statischer Druck wichtig?



## skyhigh5 (28. März 2014)

Schönen Abend!
Habe einen 240mm Radiator mit 20FPI Dichte und darauf 2 Enermax T.B. Appolish mit einem statischen Druck von 0.9 mm H20
Sind die das Optimum oder welche wären besser und wieviel Grad würde ich damit kühler wegkommen? Einige Grad oder nur 1-2 Grad oder gar gleich? Betreibe sie saugend bei 750RPM.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. März 2014)

statischer druck ist wichtig beim kühler oder beim radiator. für gehäuselüfter ist die luftmenge wichtiger

wieviel andere lüfter dir mehr oder weniger bringen, kann dir wohl keiner sagen, der nicht zufällig gerade exakt das gleiche setup wie du hast. 

zudem sind die werte der lüfter auch nur grobe anhaltspunkte. du weisst nie, wie der jeweilige hersteller getestet hat


----------



## skyhigh5 (28. März 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> statischer druck ist wichtig beim kühler oder beim radiator. für gehäuselüfter ist die luftmenge wichtiger
> 
> wieviel andere lüfter dir mehr oder weniger bringen, kann dir wohl keiner sagen, der nicht zufällig gerade exakt das gleiche setup wie du hast.
> 
> zudem sind die werte der lüfter auch nur grobe anhaltspunkte. du weisst nie, wie der jeweilige hersteller getestet hat


 
Rein grob. Ein Lüfter mit 1mm H20 mehr Druck würde um ca wieviel Prozent besser kühlen?


----------



## XyZaaH (28. März 2014)

Ich hab zwei BeQuiet Pure Wings auf meiner H60 laufen, auch caselüfter, und ich konnte keine Temperaturdifferenz feststellen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (28. März 2014)

Im Vergleich zu den Stock Lüftern?


----------



## XyZaaH (28. März 2014)

Ja, außerdem ist die Lautstärke  gesunken.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. März 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Rein grob. Ein Lüfter mit 1mm H20 mehr Druck würde um ca wieviel Prozent besser kühlen?


 
die verbesserung, wenn vorhanden, dürfte als messungenaugkeit durchgehen. 



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei BeQuiet Pure Wings auf meiner H60 laufen, auch caselüfter, und ich konnte keine Temperaturdifferenz feststellen.


 
die pure wings 2? die sind nicht wirklich für den betrieb auf einem radiator geeignet, durch den offenen (dh: nicht eckigen) rahmen.


----------



## XyZaaH (28. März 2014)

Ich weiß schon dass die Pure Wings nicht so optimal sind, aber bei mir funktionieren sie problemlos.


----------



## Icedaft (28. März 2014)

Für Wasserkühlungen empfielt sich so etwas:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## skyhigh5 (28. März 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Für Wasserkühlungen empfielt sich so etwas:
> 
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Oder die enermax die ich habe wurden auch schon oft empfohlen. Dir NB sind halt optisch eine Schande.


----------



## Icedaft (29. März 2014)

Wieso? Schlicht schwarz halt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyhigh5 (29. März 2014)

Schauen billig aus mMn.


----------



## Icedaft (29. März 2014)

Noctua Kühler/Lüfter sind auch nicht hübsch, gehören aber zu den Top 3 am Markt.


----------



## Asptx (29. März 2014)

> Für Wasserkühlungen empfielt sich so etwas:
> 
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



kann ich dir auch nur sehr empfehlen. haben bei mir die besten ergebnisse geliefert bei echt guter lautstärke  

LG


----------



## LanchasterHD (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann die Be quiet silent wings 3 empfehlen mit maximal 15.5 dB und einem luftdruck von 1.3 mm h20...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Dezember 2016)

LanchasterHD schrieb:


> Ich kann die Be quiet silent wings 3 empfehlen mit maximal 15.5 dB und einem luftdruck von 1.3 mm h20...


Das kann ich toppen! 
Tacens Anima 80mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch hier nochmal:
bitte realistisch bleiben und den Kaufentscheidung nicht von (mehr oder minder) willkürlichen Richtwerten abhängig machen!


----------



## Meroveus (21. Dezember 2016)

LanchasterHD schrieb:


> Ich kann die Be quiet silent wings 3 empfehlen mit maximal 15.5 dB und einem luftdruck von 1.3 mm h20...



Ich kann dir auch 2 Dinge empfehlen.

1. Forenregeln beachten, die Schaufel im Keller lassen und keine 2 Jahre alten Threads wieder ausgraben.

2. In deinem anderen Thread genauere Angaben zu deinen empohlenen (und anscheinend bereits gekauften) Lüftern zu machen .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Dezember 2016)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Statischer Druck wichtig?


Es ist ein rein theoretischer Wert, der keinerlei Bewandnis in der Praxis hat. Wenn der max. statische Druck erreicht ist, strömt gar keine Luft mehr und es gibt keine Kühlung. Was wir benötigen ist Luftmassendurchsatz. Man muss darum die Kennlinie der Lüfter kennen oder sich einfach einschlägigen Tests anvertrauen, um einen Lüfter beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Dezember 2016)

Kennlinien wären fein....ich finde aber nur die der eLoops 140er, kein anderer Hersteller scheint die auf der HP zu haben


----------

